# The Mark Maney...Study Bible



## tellville (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is *The Mark Maney Archaeological Geneva Matthew Henry HCSB Wide Margin Study Bible*. Right now it is just Genesis 1 without the chapter introduction. This was surprisingly a lot of work. 

link to download:
http://www.ecbchurch.org/english/phpBB2/download.php?id=586

It would probably take me many years to finish the whole Bible. But the end result would be amazing. Unfortunately the page count would also be ridiculously high. I thought I could put the whole thing in a big massive binder. But given that Genesis 1 alone took 6 pages, and there are 1189 chapters in the Bible, we are looking at a page count of around 7134  

Some may wonder why I chose the HCSB. Here are some reasons:

1. Unlike all of you who grew up on the KJV, I grew up on the NIV. The KJV is very hard for me to understand. The Gospels, Genesis, and the more story/letter orientated parts of the Bible aren't too bad, but the Prophets are impossible. I have a hard enough time understanding them in paraphrases and dynamic translations let alone 17th century English. 

2. The HCSB is probably the most "literal" "dynamic" translation there is. And any place where the HCSB is overly dynamic, they place a translation note giving a more literal reading. They also include all the readings "taken out" of "God's translation" in the translation notes. There are a lot of translation notes in the HCSB, thus I do not feel like I am losing anything by reading a more "dynamic translation." The HCSB calls it "Optimal Equivalence." 

3. I'm a Southern Baptist!

4. I support critical texts. 

5. I like being able to read my Bible sometimes without notes and still understand it. The HCSB provides that. 

6. The HCSB translators, while using critical texts, still support inerrancy and infallibility of the Bible as well as a full devotion to the Bible being God's Word.

Anyway, tell me what you guys think of the "Study Bible". Maybe I will turn it into a life long project; a form of Bible study so to speak.


----------

